# A year later: What are you guys blowing for calls.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This topic has already been up on the page but I wanted to hear what everyone is blowing for calls now. I used to have a big river but wanted to upgrade so I bought an SMH. I have been practicing my *** off and am driving my roomates and neighbors nuts. I'm starting to get some stuff down but I still can't get really fast on the call. It would be cool to get together and practice calling (i.e drink beer and bull****) with some of you guys. I know I could use some help(not with drinking I seem to have that down) with my calling.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dude you name the date and I will be up at the pinkhouse!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been practicing quite a bit lately too.This weekend in the boat my buddy told me to shut that thing up or I am going to stick it where the sun dont shine(I suppose a goose call can get pretty anoying for the non-gooser).I have been trying to get the cluck&moan down but am having trouble being consistent.Still using the debander and getting better with the shaman.GB3,I worked out by where we goose hunted last year when I first met you guys and can probably get on all of that posted land north of there.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Giant Killer with Goose Pimp guts in it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Birdseye Maple Supermag. I have a few other calls and have been practicin' a fair amount lately. I decided to stop switching calls so much and just stick with the supermag...which I've liked the best from the get go. I've already noticed improvement and can't wait to try out my new licks on the giants in two and a half months from now. :sniper:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have been using a SMH as first call and GK as second. I think I will switch that around and blow GK first. The reason is the SMH is more forgiving. My GK is louder and has more volume but it is easier to make mistakes on. moan baby moan.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have been blowing Chris Holste's Fast Talker. I had him tune it so that it was easier to break over. The call sound's great. I also blow Zink's SR-1 Paralyzer. These calls are great sounding. I'm going to get Zink's Little Man for the small geese. The Echo goose call also is a good call. A guy could spend a ton of money just on the calls. I'll stick to a few and learner how to blow them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Hitman and the SMH. The hitman is still getting broke in compared to the hours I've put into the SMH, but it's within reach in the truck so I'm trying to blow everyday.

I'm always game to get together and blow.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I am blowing the Hitman non-stop, things got pin feathers. I also have the original that is tuned deep.

Hey Austin - Does your GK have the new Edge guts?? Those Edge guts are really badass!!

I gotta few calls on the way....another Fast Talker in Delrin, the New Zink call (PM-1 the Ritchie McKnight call), and another wood Grounds Super Mag.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I have the new edge guts to but I put saunders' in it and it is really Badass.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Doug,
What is the cost on that Zink Little Man call. I have been looking at getting a call for lessors. I keep running into more and more each fall and would like to have a call that would work a little better on them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GG the SM should put out high balling sounds, just gotta blow it and figure out how to do it. The first time I picked up your call I got the high pitched sounds out of it.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

You can get higher sounds on all shortreeds you just need to open up and practice. I like the way the little man blows. Its around $125. Matt have you had a chance to blow this call? Could you give us some in sight?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Blake actually has one, or had one; so I've had a couple chances to try his out. I think he ran it over or something and cracked the bell on it, or so he told a certain CS dept at a sporting goods store that's what happened!!! :lol:

It's basically a mini-SR-1, and actually blows pretty similar...but takes less air to get it to really crack and is obviously higher pitched. It's been awhile since I tried it though, Blake could probably fill you in better.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any one try the heartland flatliner?I was at scheels today and tried it.Wow does it sound good.GG,give that one a try next time you are in there.GB3,they carry the super mag at scheels now also.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

So Tyler you're steppin' up to a SM heh? Good choice, one that you won't regret. Definitely go either hedge or maple; there isn't a better call than that...especially for the giants. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thinking about it but Steels only has the plastic call not the maple one like yours, but i might have to make a trip up to Grandforks to get one.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GB3,
Before you go nuts and buy a brand new one check out the classifieds on the national sites and see if you can pick up a used one. I see them all the time for sale at very good prices.


----------

